# How to cook wild turkey thigh & drumstick



## JustUs4All (Mar 24, 2009)

I am not a turkey hunter, but a friend killed a turkey at my farm.  He only wanted the breast so I took out the thighs and drumsticks.  

How can I cook these so they will not be tough?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 24, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> I am not a turkey hunter, but a friend killed a turkey at my farm.  He only wanted the breast so I took out the thighs and drumsticks.
> 
> How can I cook these so they will not be tough?



Pressure cook them and make turkey salad.


----------



## CrackerBoyd (Mar 24, 2009)

*Wild turkey thigh & drumstick*

My favorite way and my family loves it. Cut the thighs from the drumstick and wash well you can marinate them if you like (not really necessary) one can each of condensed cream of mushroom & cream of celery soup (no other liquid) place in crock pot put on low setting and let cook all day. i usually cut up fresh portabello mushrooms and garlic and add as well. Make a pot of rice and you have a very tasty easy to prepare supper. Of course some type of fresh vegetable is called for. Dang i wish i hadn't put the thighs & drumsticks in the freezer from the one i killed Sunday   Enjoy.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, two good ideas.  I roasted one quarter yesterday just for grins.  The flavor was wonderful, but it was a bit on the chewy side.  Slow moist heat is probably the way to go.  I just cant stand the idea of wasting meat that tastes that good.


----------



## gblrklr (Mar 24, 2009)

I cook them in a crock pot like Crackerboyd, and make pot pies with them.  You are right, they have a very good flavor.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2009)

Boil em down, and make turkey and dumplins`.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 24, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Boil em down, and make turkey and dumplins`.



Now, I like the way that sounds.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2009)

here's a link to a recipe for Turkey vegetable soup, i made a while back. Still my favorite way to use thigh's and legs:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=114686&highlight=turkey+vegetable+soup


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 24, 2009)

This recipe is for veal shanks but it works great with wild turkey too.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/osso-buco-recipe/index.html


----------



## Hammer Spank (Mar 9, 2015)

The wasting thread in the turkey forum got me thinking outside the box.  Gonna try wild turkey carnitas tonight.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 9, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> The wasting thread in the turkey forum got me thinking outside the box.  Gonna try wild turkey carnitas tonight.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Mar 9, 2015)

same here if anyone has any tips tricks or ideas they want to throw out, sure would be much appreciated! i'm sure i know someone who will kill one this year!


----------



## Hammer Spank (Mar 10, 2015)

The easiest thing to make is probably turkey salad.  You can use any chicken salad recipe.  

I'll sometimes shred it and mix it with bbq sauce for sandwiches.  

They make great soups and stews as well.  The list is really never-ending.


----------

